# Operating Systems > Unix/Linux Interview questions for desktop support engineer

## Cambio

can anyone let me know a few questions that are generally asked for the remote desktop support engineer's interview

----------


## sur.jack

> can anyone let me know a few questions that are generally asked for the remote desktop support engineer's interview


.....................................

----------


## r4zi3l

I launch IE and I get a message telling me that my Active X controls are disabled.  How do I re enable them? ---> Follow on question ----> If the button to customise the Active X control is greyed out, why may this be?
*Where do you enter the details for automatic config scripts in IE?
*My Excel starts up, starts loading the Plug-ins and freezes. how would you go about fixing this?
*If my Blackberry stopped recieveing emails, how would you go about resolving this?
*What percentage of importance would you say customer service skills and technical skills have?
*How else (other than joining a PC to the domain) can I get the machine name in the Domain
my PST is corrupt and can not be repaired, what do you do?

Name another way of joining a PC to domain?

A manager can not print to network printer but all other users can, what do you do?

Whats the printer registry file name?

Name 5 reasons why a user might not be able to logon to the network?

Explain how DHCP works?

A user has a laptop that runs fast on the network (at work) but slow at home? Explain what could be the problem?

Explain how to share outlook calenders and the type of permissions you need to assign.

A user can log on to the network but has no internet connection?
explain what could be the problem.

A users application on their desktop is not working, explain what you would do to resolve this problem

What is the difference between a UNC and drive mapping?

How do you import external data into a Excel spreadsheet?

What is a mail merge and how does it work?

Explain what TCP/IP is and how it works?

Laptop Questions

1)	A user operating his laptop from home finds it very slow, but when using the laptop at the office is very fast.  What could the possible reasons be while it was slow at home?

2)         A Manager takes his laptop abroad and operates it with no problem using his mobile.  Once he gets back the UK his modem no longer works.  What could the possible reasons for this be?                  

What could be the cause of an error stating that NTLDR is missing when trying to boot?

What is the file extension for an Excel Add-in file? 

What is the difference between a .PST file and a .OST file?

How would you obtain the MAC address from a machine?

A blackberry user is abroad and is not receiving e-mails, he notices that he has gprs in lowercase on his device. What can be done to fix this problem?

Name 5 reasons why a user might not be able to logon to the network?

Explain how DHCP works?

A user has a laptop that runs fast on the network (at work) but slow at home? Explain what could be the problem?

Explain how to share outlook calenders and the type of permissions you need to assign.

A user can log on to the network but has no internet connection?
explain what could be the problem.

A users application on their desktop is not working, explain what you would do to resolve this problem

What is the difference between a UNC and drive mapping?

How do you import external data into a Excel spreadsheet?

What is a mail merge and how does it work?

Explain what TCP/IP is and how it works?

In word how would you alter auto recovery  to save every 5 mins instead of every 10 ?
Answer: Tools / Other / Save 

If a customers blackberry stopped syncing their calendar wirelessly, what would you do?

If a customer deleted a mail from his blackberry, but it did delete from his mailbox, how would you resolve this?

The deputy equities manager demands access to a legal shared drive, as he does not have the correct permissions, it is late at night and you are the only one left in the office what would you do?
Follow on: if the decision makers are unreachable, what would you do? if the deputy equity manager tells you a multi-million pound contract depends on him getting access to this shared drive, what would you do ?     if he then gets the equities manager who starts shouting at you and threatening to get you the sack, what would you do ?

----------


## sitarb

I launch IE and I get a message telling me that my Active X controls are disabled. How do I re enable them? ---> Follow on question ----> If the button to customise the Active X control is greyed out, why may this be?
*Where do you enter the details for automatic config scripts in IE?
*My Excel starts up, starts loading the Plug-ins and freezes. how would you go about fixing this?
*If my Blackberry stopped recieveing emails, how would you go about resolving this?
*What percentage of importance would you say customer service skills and technical skills have?
*How else (other than joining a PC to the domain) can I get the machine name in the Domain
my PST is corrupt and can not be repaired, what do you do?

Name another way of joining a PC to domain?

A manager can not print to network printer but all other users can, what do you do?

Whats the printer registry file name?

Name 5 reasons why a user might not be able to logon to the network?

Explain how DHCP works?

A user has a laptop that runs fast on the network (at work) but slow at home? Explain what could be the problem?

Explain how to share outlook calenders and the type of permissions you need to assign.

A user can log on to the network but has no internet connection?
explain what could be the problem.

A users application on their desktop is not working, explain what you would do to resolve this problem

What is the difference between a UNC and drive mapping?

How do you import external data into a Excel spreadsheet?

What is a mail merge and how does it work?

Explain what TCP/IP is and how it works?

Laptop Questions

1) A user operating his laptop from home finds it very slow, but when using the laptop at the office is very fast. What could the possible reasons be while it was slow at home?

2) A Manager takes his laptop abroad and operates it with no problem using his mobile. Once he gets back the UK his modem no longer works. What could the possible reasons for this be? 

What could be the cause of an error stating that NTLDR is missing when trying to boot?

What is the file extension for an Excel Add-in file? 

What is the difference between a .PST file and a .OST file?

How would you obtain the MAC address from a machine?

A blackberry user is abroad and is not receiving e-mails, he notices that he has gprs in lowercase on his device. What can be done to fix this problem?

Name 5 reasons why a user might not be able to logon to the network?

Explain how DHCP works?

A user has a laptop that runs fast on the network (at work) but slow at home? Explain what could be the problem?

Explain how to share outlook calenders and the type of permissions you need to assign.

A user can log on to the network but has no internet connection?
explain what could be the problem.

A users application on their desktop is not working, explain what you would do to resolve this problem

What is the difference between a UNC and drive mapping?

How do you import external data into a Excel spreadsheet?

What is a mail merge and how does it work?

Explain what TCP/IP is and how it works?

In word how would you alter auto recovery to save every 5 mins instead of every 10 ?
Answer: Tools / Other / Save 

If a customers blackberry stopped syncing their calendar wirelessly, what would you do?

If a customer deleted a mail from his blackberry, but it did delete from his mailbox, how would you resolve this?

The deputy equities manager demands access to a legal shared drive, as he does not have the correct permissions, it is late at night and you are the only one left in the office what would you do?
Follow on: if the decision makers are unreachable, what would you do? if the deputy equity manager tells you a multi-million pound contract depends on him getting access to this shared drive, what would you do ? if he then gets the equities manager who starts shouting at you and threatening to get you the sack, what would you do ?

----------


## villival

Can any tell abt DNS installation in 2003

----------


## Sridevichitthu

Hi villival, 

Find this article decsribing the installation of DNS
How To Install and Configure DNS Server in Windows Server 2003 on Microsoft Support website.

cheers, sridevichitthu

----------


## skumar1982

answers for that questions for desktop support engineer

----------


## tviji05

> Can any tell abt DNS installation in 2003


go to Run type DCPROMO  ENTER, Open the wizad you select the option of wizad

----------


## cyang

What is most important thing before you start remote support ticket?
If you support PC is WXP, user side's PC is Windows 2000 Pro, how do you connect user's PC?

----------


## manojmisal

nice..thanks

----------


## smilingmahee

hey really am stunned with the question r4Zi3L tabled and the answers given by TCOwles1..
Thanks to everyone yar.... am just stunned

----------


## sirisridhar

How to configure a stub zone in windows 2003

----------


## Ashish kukreti

*go to run>type "appwiz.cpl" and enter it>now go to add-remove Window components> scroll down and select " Networking Services> then click on "details"> now again in new window select "DNS" enable the check box> click ok.

Now you can see the "start>admin tool>DNS 
*

----------


## thu062012

Hi

I found that a member asked same question in this forum some months ago.

Pls use search box to find this questions with comments

----------


## frankcastle509

I think you should use Team viewer's Remote support tool. It Has One of the best feature with easy accessibility and wide multi platform support.
It will surely solve your problem.

----------

